# edit* Chiappa 1911-22 NO GSG1911 YES!!!



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

http://chiappafirearms.com/products/74

price is right, reviews seem to be fair, anybody got one?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Chiappa 1911-22*

I got the GSG. Its a MMMMUUUUUUCCCCCHHHHH nicer 1911 than the chiappa. If you want to shoot the GSG1911 before making your decision, let me know and we can go plink around with mine. lots of fun!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Chiappa 1911-22*

NICE!!! I havent run into that one yet.... it looks to have a much nicer appearance. Reports of fit and function are quite possitive as well. I'm sure it's well worth the extra $50.
THANKS GEE!!!!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Chiappa 1911-22*

It is very well worth the money I paid for it. The very first time I took it to the range I put an ENTIRE brick of 550 through it without a single hickup. and I have put countless hundreds more rounds through it since. still runs like a top. Here is a picture of mine about a month ago.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Chiappa 1911-22*

cal ranch has the chiappa, I held it, its a POS! I just ordered the gsg, as well as a ruger single six for my other boy.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Chiappa 1911-22*

May I suggest ordering a couple extra mags too?  that is the worst thing about this gun, is only having one mag. and loading said mag. the single six is also an excellent gun!


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Picked up the guns yesterday!!! shot 6 rounds of LR through the ruger. SWEET GUN!! but I knew it would be,
Shot two clips through the GSG. FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! I love this gun!!!! I was expecting a few hiccups, as it is brand new and tight, and I used some cheap bulk federal ammo. But the GSG ate it all!!!!!! and super accurate too!!!! I love the sights! It feels so much better than the chiappa. 
These guns wont get touched again until Christmas..... well, maybe :lol:

*THANKS AGAIN GEE!!!!*


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

chet said:


> Picked up the guns yesterday!!! shot 6 rounds of LR through the ruger. SWEET GUN!! but I knew it would be,
> Shot two clips through the GSG. FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! I love this gun!!!! I was expecting a few hiccups, as it is brand new and tight, and I used some cheap bulk federal ammo. But the GSG ate it all!!!!!! and super accurate too!!!! I love the sights! It feels so much better than the chiappa.
> These guns wont get touched again until Christmas..... well, maybe :lol:
> 
> *THANKS AGAIN GEE!!!!*


May I ask $$$$$. PM me if you don't feel the need to post here.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

When I first looked on buds website, the gun was $309.00. A few days later when I ordered the gun, it was $302.00. Today it is $318.00. I believe that these guys run on such tight profit margins, they're prices change daily.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/prod ... s_id/62297

Shipping was/is free

There are a few bad reviews about Buds on the WWW. Search them out, and decide for yourself. Operating a business myself, I know that there are people out there that just cannot be pleased. And these same people are the first ones to complain at the world. I had no problem feeling 100 % safe ordering from them.

There is a 3% charge for using a credit card. You can mail them a check or money order to avoid this charge.

Full coverage insurance is $1 per $100.

I placed the order October 8th in the after noon. Guns made it to Grantsville October 15th. They actually left Kentucky on the 13th. So plan on about three days processing.

My dealer charges $30 for the transfer (I'm assuming that's the going rate, I feel no need to shop around for this service).

My total cost for the gun was $341.06. Cal ranch could have ordered the gun for me at a cost of $369 plus tax.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Man, that's a pretty good deal. The Kimber conversion kits are $330 at Cabela's and you need a 1911 to put it on. Sounds to me this is the better way to go. I'm thinkin' I might need a little stocking stuffer for myself this year. :twisted:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

chet said:


> Picked up the guns yesterday!!! shot 6 rounds of LR through the ruger. SWEET GUN!! but I knew it would be,
> Shot two clips through the GSG. FREAKING AWESOME!!!!!!!!!! I love this gun!!!! I was expecting a few hiccups, as it is brand new and tight, and I used some cheap bulk federal ammo. But the GSG ate it all!!!!!! and super accurate too!!!! I love the sights! It feels so much better than the chiappa.
> These guns wont get touched again until Christmas..... well, maybe :lol:
> 
> *THANKS AGAIN GEE!!!!*


Your certainly welcome bud. I'm glad I could help.  Yeah, my GSG1911 runs like a top, and has worked 100% ever since the first round down to tube. I did notice that it has a lot of white grease on the internals when I very first picked it up. I just cleaned that stuff off and lubed it up with some good quality oil and it runs like a charm. I like the fact that it is a full frame pistol but has managable recoild for newbies and its cheap to feed. I couldnt be more pleased with with mine. glad you got yourself a couple nice firearms. 

Gee


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Guys, I just ordered me a GSG! -/|\-


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

GOOD! You'll like it! My cousin just picked one up last night.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice! Quit a little following we have going on here. I wish they would come out with a stainless one. I would probably pick up one of those too.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Just a note: My cousins pistol is being a little picky with ammo, I watched him shoot and he is holding the gun very softly. I think too much energy was transferring through his hand and rocking the gun - rather than cycling the action. I held the gun firmly like I would a 45 and it performed alot better. He shot another 300 rounds today and he says the slide feels alot better. Mine is smooth as glass..... maybe I got one built on monday  
Gee, did yours need a break-in?

I definitely vote for a stainless!!!!


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Nope. Just cleaned that white grease out of the action and she was ready to rock and roll. I haven't had an ounce of problems with mine. She runs like a champ. I really enjoy mine. I would suggest checking the slide to make sure it is properly lubricated. I would guess that since it's only moving a small round it needs all the help it can get lubrication wise. Enjoy. 

Gee


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

*Re: Chiappa 1911-22*



Gee LeDouche said:


>


Gee, is your frame green or is it just the way the picture came out. I'm asking because mine is black.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

mine is black, although a tad different shade than the slide.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

It looks a little green doesnt it? I think it must have been the way the light was hitting it. but no, as far as I know its just regular black. just a slightly different black than the slide. It was a REALLY bright day that day, so it does look like it has a green/gray tint to it doesnt it.? I'll have to look at it again really close when I get home..


----------

